# Very Interesting Book Interview Pans Veganism



## Elfcat (Aug 11, 2009)

Your Own Health and Fitness is a show on KPFA, one of the most left-leaning and environmentally concerned radio stations in the nation.

Its host, Layna Berman, used to be far more hostile about fatness, but has come around substantially with the aid of her cohost of a few years, Jeffry Faucett.

However, she has had views about the role of meat in the diet which, she says, has earned the spite of PETA members.

Today she has on the author of _The Vegetarian Myth. _She was vegan for a long time, had learned to accept not having a period (!) and other sundry things gone awry, all of which very quickly resolved when she decided that adding some animal-based food was worth the risk. She says many other vegans have written her, some claiming she couldn't have had the problems she did, others thanking her for saving her life.
Points so far:

Certain neurotransmitters require cholesterol.

Even organic agriculture inevitably kills animals in the soil with every stroke of a plow. So essentially all agriculture is animal murder.

She does say that agriculture must be switched to perennial polyculture to be sustainable in the long run. But she says, "healthy soil and plants eat animal products".

Calcium is an essential soil element to the growth of many plants. It has two sources: rocks from where deep-rooted perennials break it out and draw it up, and animal bones.

Cows are often portrayed as innocent vegan beings which we are murdering. In fact, when cows are put out to feed naturally on wild grasses, 10% of their diet are insects on the grasses.

Now of course in saying this she is still criticizing the corn feeding that is done with most livestock currently.

I'll have an archive link as soon as one is put up.


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is the link to the one-hour audio of the whole program.

http://aud1.kpfa.org/data/20090811-Tue1300.mp3

And here is some background on the author.

Environmental activist Lierre Keith, 20-year vegan and author of _The Vegetarian Myth_ discusses the many ways in which people have been led astray by ideas about vegetarianism as Lierre discovered through her own experience and research.

Resources: The Vegetarian Myth by Lierre Keith; Resources on food, nutrition, and diet, resources on environmental health and resources on politics 


Broadcast Date on KPFA 
August 11, 2009


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been vegetarian for twenty-six years; when I quit eating meat I felt better and had more energy -- and still do -- but that's just me. People are all different, not just in size, shape, and color, but even in the ways their bodies handle different foods: each of us has to find out what works best for him or her.


----------



## bdog (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> People are all different, not just in size, shape, and color, but even in the ways their bodies handle different foods: each of us has to find out what works best for him or her.



Done. This thread should be.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I've been vegetarian for twenty-six years; when I quit eating meat I felt better and had more energy -- and still do -- but that's just me. People are all different, not just in size, shape, and color, but even in the ways their bodies handle different foods: each of us has to find out what works best for him or her.



Cannot rep, some one hit it for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian my entire adult life. No health problems. I started moving towards veganism for the New Year, and again, no health problems. If you do it right and are aware of what your'e eating and what your body needs, you'll be fine.

Saying "a grazing cow may kill an insect" to counteract the miserable and disgusting conditions of factory farming is just beyond ridiculous. Nobody thinks it's impossible to totally avoid killing animals or using animal products, but you can greatly reduce both.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a healthy life long vegetarian. I haven't eaten meat ever. When i was a vegan for nearly a year, i never felt more energetic or healthy. I'm going back to vegan as soon as i can get lazy butt in gear to eat to live


----------



## bdog (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood gave the final answer on diets, IMO. 

However, after giving the links a cursory glance, it's not just about the health ramifications. It also deals with agriculture, economics, politics, and possibly more. I'd wager it's a good and enlightening read (or listen) regardless of anyone's stance on diet. KPFA usually has really good guests. 

At various points in my life I've been an omnivore, vegetarian, pescetarian, 50%+ raw, and 'anything but pig' eater. Surprisingly, or not surprisingly, I seemed to feel about the same (physically) on all the diets.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I know plently of vegetarians and vegans and all are healthy and happy.. they seem to have less health problems, from what I've observed, than those who do eat meat. Two of my close female friends have been vegetarians for seven, going on eight, years (starting together in 5th grade I believe) and both have regular menstrual cycles. It may be that the author wasn't eating enough in general, not the fact that meat was absent from her diet.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 13, 2009)

Interesting thread, Elfat. I'll definitely be checking out the interview and maybe check out the book, too. Like Dr. Feelgood said, each body is so different. Some do great on a vegetarian diet, lots don't. Being careful to nourish ourselves with good, healthy food is never a bad thing.


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 13, 2009)

You know, I was actually raised in a whole community of vegetarians (vegetarians for religious reasons...also no smoking or drinking). Everyone was at least vegetarian, many were vegans. I've never heard of anyone not getting their period, but maybe it was just never talked about. Funny thing though... some people were healthy, some people got sick, some died way too early from cancer and heart attacks, and some lived long healthy lives. (There were plenty of fat vegetarians, too by the way). I think that no matter what mode of diet you choose, there optimal ways to do that diet, and some not so optimal paths. For example, I know some teenagers who are vegetarians who consume vast quantities of french fries, desserts and sodas. I have found that I do best on a largely pescatarian diet..my Mom and brother can live happily on fruits and vegetables, my Dad and my sister function better with more protein. 

All of which is to say, I agree with Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 13, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Saying "a grazing cow may kill an insect" to counteract the miserable and disgusting conditions of factory farming is just beyond ridiculous. Nobody thinks it's impossible to totally avoid killing animals or using animal products, but you can greatly reduce both.



This author's take was in fact very much against factory farming.

Partly I posted this due to the uncanny timing; it was broadcast only a day before we got wind of a Florida PETA chapter putting up a billboard with a fat-gal illustration saying: "Save The Whales, Get Rid of the Blubber".


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't had my period since I went veg...or before that for that matter.


----------

